# Nets



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im sick and tired of buying new nets cuase my p's tear thru them.is there a net made of steel or something that they cant bite thru?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

that would harm the fish, but how come you use so many nets? why do you net your fish so often?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sorry Marco, I dont know about this one. The best thing I can tell you is to go to a local sporting goods store or fish and rod place. If Im correct, they have nets stronger than nylons for fishermans.. I dont knowif they'll fit into your fishtank though. LOL

But if all else fails.. try to use a metal strainer. (Good Luck trying to catch a fish on that one)


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lol. a mettal strainer. like what they use to strain pasta? LMAO thats funny sh*t. i dont net my fish that often, its just a question that come up. i have 1 net from canadian tire that has a big knot in it to hold the holes together.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I once tried to catch a fish with a metal collinder, but it was not very good, in fact I think I damaged some scales form the fish, and I never caught it.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i tryed to ketch my 6" red in a stell cooking pot. i got it and it jumped back into the tank. im glad he did fall on the floor. when he jumped i was like.." JESUS CHRIST!"


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use 2 nets when taking them out of the tank. I kinda helps but they will get torn in time.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

> I use 2 nets when taking them out of the tank. I


Me too, I was at petco last week and they had 8" nets on sale for 99 cents so I bought a few of them


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

your simple household striner will work fin as long as you can get them away from decors and corner them in the glass to catch them... are you transferring them often?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> your simple household striner will work fin as long as you can get them away from decors and corner them in the glass to catch them... are you transferring them often?


 have you tried this snow, I can promise you it does not work, you have several problems, including that the strainer has too much resistance in the water to catch the fish, if you did trap the fish between the glass and the strainer, how do you then get the strainer containing the fish out of the water?
also the solid hard surface of the strainer could cause damage to the side of the fish.
I did try to catch a fish with one of these once, and I will never even think about it again


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you get a tupperware bin and drill 1/4" holes all over it, the holes allow water to get through it so you can use a plastic bin for a net


----------

